# Motor Disconnect Location



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is this an acceptable location for a motor disconnect?  There is about 16" between the disconnect and the conveyor next to it.


----------



## steveray (Jan 5, 2016)

It might be if it is just a "switch"...Does it require service?


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like you have to reach over the conveyor. If that's the case no.Will not meet clearance requirements. On top of that, you just can't get to it safely it would appear.

BSSTG


----------



## north star (Jan 5, 2016)

*@ = @*

Which NEC Articles are applicable ?,  or other codes ?

*@ = @*


----------



## ICE (Jan 5, 2016)

steveray is correct about the no working space required for a switch and I know that you will disagree. Where's the motor and can you see the disconnect from the motor?


----------



## Msradell (Jan 5, 2016)

With that located in that position it certainly would be a real pain to put a lock on the switch for LO/TO it even worse try to remove it!


----------



## north star (Jan 6, 2016)

*# ~ #*

The term "Readily Accessible" comes to mind [ *RE:* Article 100, Definitions  ],
as it applies to Article 430.102.

I vote "non compliant", because no one should have to climb over anything
to access this disconnect.

*# ~ #*


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 1, 2017)

The disconnect clearly doesn't have the required working clearances mandated in 110.26, and it's not a "switch."

*VIOLATION*


----------



## @david (Feb 8, 2017)

No apparent violation from picture - provided the working clearances in FRONT of the equipment comply  to the applicable condition 1 -2-3 of table 110.26(A) (1) for the voltage to ground at the terminals and the notes to the table.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 8, 2017)

To me, it didn't look like it was in front.  It looks like it is recessed somehow, under the equipment.


----------

